# HS929 Tire issues



## mkuszek (Feb 18, 2016)

I recently bought a used HS929 and a few days later I saw the tire was flat. So I went to the hardware store and bought a new inner tube - Hardware store snowblower deptment said to use their 15/6.00-6 tube. So I bought it even thou my tire says 14-4.0-6 on my tire. I put it in today and just inflated to 10psi and the sidewall of the tire blew off the rim. Any suggestions? I am thinking i need the exact replacement tube but not sure.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Lol, I think your gauge is off, or you have a serious defective tire.


----------



## mkuszek (Feb 18, 2016)

I think this is a defective ire too. Is there any option of another size that will fit? Someone here said they put a Carlise tire 15x5x6 on. Are there other options at better price? Anyone got a good tire to sell? Is there a classified anywhere?


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Is that a home made rim ..... Looks weird


----------



## JnC (Feb 21, 2014)

You are missing the bead sealing metal ring thats usually on the inside of each sidewall, there are two of them in each tire. The tire bead is not belted as is the case with most tubeless tires to get around that Honda had installed the bead sealing rings on the inside.

The problem is also overinflation that most owners are prone to do, rim comes apart by undoing the four bolts in the middle. Take it apart, put some tubes inside and put it all back together. You do not need the bead sealing rings if you are installing the tubes.

Rather than putting new tires, just put the tubes in, inflate to only 8 psi rather than 10, keep an eye on the pressure being 8 psi in both tires all the time otherwise the machine wouldnt track true.


----------



## ST1100A (Feb 7, 2015)

The 'Bead Sealing Ring' came out of the tire and has to be re-installed in the groove it came out of, as long as the groove isn't damaged.
That is a very common problem when the tire is over-inflated.
That is also the reason Honda stopped using that type of tire.
That tire is nothing more than an inner-tube with tread on it. They are not belted at all and puncture very easily.
You will blow the tire off the rim by putting more than 10 pounds of air pressure in them, do not put more than 8 p.s.i. in them.
You need a special Low Pressure gauge for those tires, a regular tire gauge does not go that low.
On most of that type tire used on the Honda's, the bead sealing ring was made of plastic, it was a black colored plastic ring that can break easily if you are not careful with them.


----------



## mkuszek (Feb 18, 2016)

Thank you all. I did see a plastic ring in there. I will a tube for the tire. I was wondering what the hell that was...... 
I will try to take apart and reassemble like you say.
This whole tire thing seam's like a bad choice from Honda.


----------



## mkuszek (Feb 18, 2016)

I am thinking of just getting new tire's and tubes now.
I am thinking about these since another poster said they worked out for them.


https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07WFJ739W


What do you all think? Or does someone have a smarter option?


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Carlisle XTrac are what I use, and cheaper as well ...

Those rims look pretty screwy to me, you may want to look at proper new ones, with the same size and axle size.


----------



## mkuszek (Feb 18, 2016)

What other rims will fit?


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

mkuszek said:


> What other rims will fit?


More current model HS928K1 wheels? Honda Power Equipment - Parts Look Up - Official Site


----------



## Freezn (Mar 1, 2014)

tabora said:


> More current model HS928K1 wheels? Honda Power Equipment - Parts Look Up - Official Site


Absolutely spot on. The early model Honda 2-piece split rims make replacing tires simple for the average do-it-yourself mechanic because you can literally "unbolt" both sides of the rim, pull off the old tire, sandwich a new tire between both halves, and bolt both sides of the rim back together again. The issue with the early split rim design is that the gasket that sits between both sides of the inner rim surface is prone to failing, causing the garbage Ohtsu snow tires (with silly sealing ring) to constantly lose air. Horrible wheel and tire configuration from Honda. As Tabora pointed out, the late model one piece rim design is the way to go. I would also recommend forgetting about inner tubes and ditching those garbage Ohtsu tires. I went through two sets of inner tubes due to sidewall blowout before finally coming to my senses and upgrading to the newer style Honda one piece rims and purchasing a set of Carlisle X Trac 15 x 5.00-6 tires. Problem solved once and for all. I set both tires to 14lbs air pressure back in 2017 and only have to top off 1-2 lbs of air at the start of each season. No more sidewall blowouts or flat tires.


----------



## mkuszek (Feb 18, 2016)

Is there any interchange with an Ariens or Toro rim?


----------



## ST1100A (Feb 7, 2015)

The trick with that silly sealing ring between the rim halves is to coat it with silicon grease, whether it be a spray or regular grease out of a tub or tube. The silicon protects and preserves the rubber and makes it sticky so it helps seal it and prevents it from dry rotting.
I don't like those cheap Ohtsu tires and have replaced them with a set of chevron tread tires from a garden tiller with a lot more traction.
At that time when they were replaced, Carlisle did not make the 'X-Trac' tires in that size the Honda used.
I only run 10 or less psi in them to keep them flexible for traction.
The 2 piece rim is easy to replace the tires on, but can be tricky to work with if you don't know what you are doing with them, once you know what to do, they are a lot easier to replace tires on than the standard 1 piece rim.
In 28 years I have not had problems with some of my machines equipped with those rims when it came to leaking air. The only problem we had with them was when they were over-inflated by someone who didn't know what they were doing, and blew the tire off the rim.
The tires for them were nothing more than an inner tube with knobby treads on them. No belting, very soft and flexible, but would get punctured very easily.


----------



## Freezn (Mar 1, 2014)

ST1100A said:


> I don't like those cheap Ohtsu tires and have replaced them with a set of chevron tread tires from a garden tiller with a lot more traction.
> At that time when they were replaced, Carlisle did not make the 'X-Trac' tires in that size the Honda used.
> The tires for them were nothing more than an inner tube with knobby treads on them. No belting, very soft and flexible, but would get punctured very easily.


With the exception of the Ohtsu's, very hard to find a snow blower tire manufactured with Honda stock dimensions of 14 x 4 x 6.00, or at least it was 4-5 years ago. That's really why I ended up going one tire size larger with the Carlisle X Trac 15 x 5.00-6 tires. Great size choice because the slightly taller tire increases the handle bar height anywhere between 1/2" - 1" depending on how much air you put in the tires. The taller tire also gives the front bucket slightly more downforce because it raises the rear of the machine 1/2" - 1" again depending on tire inflation. Just need to remember to drop the scraper bar about 1/4" to maintain the same ground clearance. The greatest benefit of the X Trac tires is traction and stability. The traction is night and day difference over the Ohtsu's. Tires just dig aggressively into the snow and ice with no slippage whatsoever. But the stability the X Trac steel belted tires bring to the machine is on a whole new level. With the Ohtsu tires I always felt like the machine was "floating" or flexing in the tires. Just didn't feel firm or stable like I was accustomed too coming from a Toro 924 Powershift. Just felt sloppy and loose compared to the Toro, but engine performance, hydrostatic transmission, and throw distance always diverted my attention away from the "floating feeling". As soon as I installed those Carlisle steel belted X Trac tires, all the "tire float" and sloppiness was completely eliminated. Best way I can explain it...It's about as close to having tracks...but maintaining wheels". No exaggeration. The difference is that noticeable.


----------



## mkuszek (Feb 18, 2016)

I think that is wise advice Freezn. 
I am wondering if there is an option to put another brand wheel or if someone can tell me the factory part number that would fit my 2007 model HS928?


----------



## ST1100A (Feb 7, 2015)

Tabora posted a picture of the Honda 1 piece wheel and where to look for it at. If you look it up, it will give a part number for the wheel.


----------



## mkuszek (Feb 18, 2016)

Yes ,I see that but because mine is an older 2007 model I wonder if that wheel would fit..............


----------



## Freezn (Mar 1, 2014)

mkuszek said:


> Yes ,I see that but because mine is an older 2007 model I wonder if that wheel would fit..............


Yes, the new wheels are exact fit and direct replacements for all Honda wheeled machines with the 2-piece split rims.
The redesigned Honda 1-piece rim part# 42710-V41-003 which is for one rim and cost is about $50 per rim. Same part# for both left and right side so you need to order two rims. Mount them to Carlisle X Trac 15 x 5.00-6 tires and never look back.


----------



## ST1100A (Feb 7, 2015)

Those Carlisle X Trac tires are good tires, you will like them.


----------



## mkuszek (Feb 18, 2016)

Yup all good advice. I am going to do that.
I bought the Carlisle X trac tires on eBay a few moments ago. Best price and even better price than Amazon!
I will be buying the upgraded new factory rims tomorrow.
I don't want to screw around with those old tires and rims. I am going to put them up on eBay.
Thanks for all your help guys


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Remember, the XTrac are direction specific ... The "arrow" point to the forward rotation.

Your going to love them .... Have them on my machines.

I also have a mini tire changer, but I do a lot of repairs. Makes tire changing much easier.


----------



## mkuszek (Feb 18, 2016)

I ordered the rims too. Should all be here in about a week. Yes I plan to borrow my sons mini tire changer too.


----------



## WrenchIt (Dec 6, 2020)

Freezn said:


> With the exception of the Ohtsu's, very hard to find a snow blower tire manufactured with Honda stock dimensions of 14 x 4 x 6.00, or at least it was 4-5 years ago. That's really why I ended up going one tire size larger with the Carlisle X Trac 15 x 5.00-6 tires.





Freezn said:


> Yes, the new wheels are exact fit and direct replacements for all Honda wheeled machines with the 2-piece split rims.
> The redesigned Honda 1-piece rim part# 42710-V41-003 which is for one rim and cost is about $50 per rim. Same part# for both left and right side so you need to order two rims. Mount them to Carlisle X Trac 15 x 5.00-6 tires and never look back.


What am I missing here? The new rims are also 14x4. What rims did you put on your Honda that will accept the Carlisle tires?

Will those fit an older HS828?


----------



## Freezn (Mar 1, 2014)

WrenchIt said:


> What am I missing here? The new rims are also 14x4. What rims did you put on your Honda that will accept the Carlisle tires?
> 
> Will those fit an older HS828?


Both the old 2-piece Honda Rims and the newer redesigned one piece Honda rims are 6" diameter rims.
The Honda stock "balloon" Ohtsu tires are 14" tall x 4" wide mounted on the 6" factory rims
The Carlisle steel belted X-Trac tires are 15" tall x 5" wide mounted on the 6" factory 2-piece rims or 6" 1-piece redesigned rim.
Yes, the Carlisle steel belted X-Trac 15" x 5.00-6 will fit the Honda HS828 2-piece split rims. But again, those factory 2-piece split rims are notorious for leaking due to the gasket between halves of the rims failing. Think of an Oreo Cookie. Both chocolate wafer sides are "sandwiched" together with the cream center. Same idea with the older style Honda 2-piece rims. Both sides of the rims are bolted together with the gasket "sandwiched" between them. Not the most effective design when you're trying maintain air pressure. After numerous complaints, Honda ditched the 2-piece rims and late model HS wheeled machines all ride on the redesigned one piece rim pictured below. That same redesigned 1-piece in use on the current fleet of Honda HS wheeled snowblower also fits older HS624 HS724, HS828 and HS928 models as well. That's why you see so many of the older style Honda 2-piece rims on Ebay. Lot of people are dumping the 2-piece rims and garbage Ohtsu tires and upgrading to the new one piece rims and aftermarket 15 x 5 x 6 tires like Carlisle X-Trac or Carlisle Snow Hog. Great.... now I have to have Oreo's for a snack... 😁


----------



## IndianaRidgeline (Dec 15, 2020)

Freezn said:


> Both the old 2-piece Honda Rims and the newer redesigned one piece Honda rims are 6" diameter rims.
> The Honda stock "balloon" Ohtsu tires are 14" tall x 4" wide mounted on the 6" factory rims
> The Carlisle steel belted X-Trac tires are 15" tall x 5" wide mounted on the 6" factory 2-piece rims or 6" 1-piece redesigned rim.
> Yes, the Carlisle steel belted X-Trac 15" x 5.00-6 will fit the Honda HS828 2-piece split rims. But again, those factory 2-piece split rims are notorious for leaking due to the gasket between halves of the rims failing. Think of an Oreo Cookie. Both chocolate wafer sides are "sandwiched" together with the cream center. Same idea with the older style Honda 2-piece rims. Both sides of the rims are bolted together with the gasket "sandwiched" between them. Not the most effective design when you're trying maintain air pressure. After numerous complaints, Honda ditched the 2-piece rims and late model HS wheeled machines all ride on the redesigned one piece rim pictured below. That same redesigned 1-piece in use on the current fleet of Honda HS wheeled snowblower also fits older HS624 HS724, HS828 and HS928 models as well. That's why you see so many of the older style Honda 2-piece rims on Ebay. Lot of people are dumping the 2-piece rims and garbage Ohtsu tires and upgrading to the new one piece rims and aftermarket 15 x 5 x 6 tires like Carlisle X-Trac or Carlisle Snow Hog. Great.... now I have to have Oreo's for a snack... 😁
> ...


Thank you for sharing. I learn so much from you guys! Love discovering the details and nuances of our Honda machines.


----------



## mkuszek (Feb 18, 2016)

I got my upgraded rims and tires finally. The rims come without valve stems. I bought some stems at the auto store .453 size. They look too large.
Is there a special smaller size rubber tire stem i need to get now?


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

The Honda Schrader Valve stems are part number 42753-SB8-661

They're about $1.09 - too bad you didn't order them with the rims; would have saved you the shipping. Of course, you can also get them at almost any OPE dealer.


----------



## mkuszek (Feb 18, 2016)

Are the Honda stems the same as other ones like in Ariens ect?


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

mkuszek said:


> Are the Honda stems the same as other ones like in Ariens ect?


I would guess so... Take a measurement of your stem hole and check it with your local dealer.


----------



## mkuszek (Feb 18, 2016)

OK, I will tomorrow, Thanks


----------

